# play tunnel suggestions



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a 6' or 9' play tunnel for Charley. Can anyone recommend a good sturdy one? I've been looking on amazon and it seems Pacific tents makes a lot of them but some of the reviews mentions that they don't hold up well. 

Anyway, has anyone bought a tunnel for their dog? My Charley just loves to run through it again and again and again.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

*pictures inside tunnel*

oh, and here are some pictures of Charley and one of his friends in the 18' tunnel my neighbor has. the dogs just love it! of course it's hard to get good pictures of them - they're either zooming through so fast or they are just staying still and hanging out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> I'm looking to purchase a 6' or 9' play tunnel for Charley. Can anyone recommend a good sturdy one? I've been looking on amazon and it seems Pacific tents makes a lot of them but some of the reviews mentions that they don't hold up well.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone bought a tunnel for their dog? My Charley just loves to run through it again and again and again.


I have two that I got on line, I think through Amazon. They can connect together with velcro. Are they as strong as real agility tunnels? No. OTOH, they wer cheap, and I've had them since Kodi was 6 months old and they are still fine!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie uses the one I got for my kids YEARS ago... I think I got it at K-B Toys!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought the Pacific Play Tents Institutional Tunnel 20512.
http://www.pacificplaytents.com/PPT_productlist.folder/PPT_20512.htm

This is not where we bought it from - I can't remember where we did buy it - but there is a link on this site - 'where to buy'. Wherever it was, had free shipping and I think it was $65 or so. It seems very durable. I got two of them, and they do velcro together. It is 9 feet x 22 inches.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I bought the Pacific Play Tents Institutional Tunnel 20512.
> http://www.pacificplaytents.com/PPT_productlist.folder/PPT_20512.htm
> 
> This is not where we bought it from - I can't remember where we did buy it - but there is a link on this site - 'where to buy'. Wherever it was, had free shipping and I think it was $65 or so. It seems very durable. I got two of them, and they do velcro together. It is 9 feet x 22 inches.


Oh, I'm sure I didn't pay that much for the two of mine together! I'm sure mine aren't as well made, but as I said, they are still holding up fine for now!

One thing you need to know about tunnels, though, is that you have to anchor them somehow so they don't roll with the dog inside and scare them. You can use garden stakes on either side if you've got it outside. Indoors, you can use small sand bags or tightly capped square bottles (filled with either water or sand for weight) to hold the tunnel in place.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh, I'm sure I didn't pay that much for the two of mine together! I'm sure mine aren't as well made, but as I said, they are still holding up fine for now!
> 
> One thing you need to know about tunnels, though, is that you have to anchor them somehow so they don't roll with the dog inside and scare them. You can use garden stakes on either side if you've got it outside. Indoors, you can use small sand bags or tightly capped square bottles (filled with either water or sand for weight) to hold the tunnel in place.


Yes, there were less expensive versions when I was researching them, but I decided to go with the heavier ones, with two dogs, and I was concerned with toenails going through. Also, our trainer had told me to get dark ones, because Augie was balking at going into the darkness of the one in class. The less expensive one talked about being opaque in one write-up, so I wanted one that would better block the light too.I am not sure exactly how much I paid, but the amount I recollect was 60+ each. They are good quality.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, there were less expensive versions when I was researching them, but I decided to go with the heavier ones, with two dogs, and I was concerned with toenails going through. Also, our trainer had told me to get dark ones, because Augie was balking at going into the darkness of the one in class. The less expensive one talked about being opaque in one write-up, so I wanted one that would better block the light too.I am not sure exactly how much I paid, but the amount I recollect was 60+ each. They are good quality.


When mine give out, maybe I'll replace them with what you have.<g> Mine were PERFECT for startng a puppy, because they have a couple of screen "windows" that make the tunnel bright and inviting inside. But if you are working to solve a "tunnel problem" I can see how you'd want something closer to a "real" agility tunnel.

The next 2 things I want to purchase are a triple bar and a chute. I'd love to get them from Max 200, because they are the best in terms of quality, but they are really expensive!!! I also need to complete my set of weaves. I've got a set of 6 Max 200 2x2 poles which I love, but the other 6 are cheap-o PVC ones. I really want to get another set of 2x2's from Max 200 to have the whole set of 12. 'Course, THEN I'd LOVE to have a whole set of contacts...:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> When mine give out, maybe I'll replace them with what you have.<g> Mine were PERFECT for startng a puppy, because they have a couple of screen "windows" that make the tunnel bright and inviting inside. But if you are working to solve a "tunnel problem" I can see how you'd want something closer to a "real" agility tunnel.
> 
> The next 2 things I want to purchase are a triple bar and a chute. I'd love to get them from Max 200, because they are the best in terms of quality, but they are really expensive!!! I also need to complete my set of weaves. I've got a set of 6 Max 200 2x2 poles which I love, but the other 6 are cheap-o PVC ones. I really want to get another set of 2x2's from Max 200 to have the whole set of 12. 'Course, THEN I'd LOVE to have a whole set of contacts...:biggrin1:


Well, nuts, I had a post all typed out and hit the wrong key and away it went! :frusty:

I like the tunnels I got, a lot. The length is easily maneuverable, and so is the weight, but yet can put together and get more of a 'real' agility length. And, so far at least, they seem very sturdy. Karen, I was really taken aback at the price of this stuff when I was checking into it. I could not believe how expensive it all is. And then, after we got ours, I pulled out of agility for the time being. Too many things going on and I wasn't giving quality time to either Agility or Rally or Finn. But I thought we could still work on some of the agility things when we had the time, and when the weather is nicer, so I have room to put it up outside. My house certainly is not large enough.

I think I did buy a chute?? at the same time I bought the tunnels - but I have no idea what I did with it. Probably put it away somewhere when it was my turn to host coffee, so I could get it out of my living room! Maybe I am 'losing it'!!  I am sure it is not of the quality you are talking about. I would like some weave poles too. I had rebar positioned in the ground with PVC pipe over it and plastic open fencing attached as a guide. But we couldn't mow well around it so eventually took it up. I would like something easier to set up and take down. Finn is over a year now so he can do this stuff too. I really need to work with Augie (when I have time) on a moveable board. Last summer, he ran amok out in the field where we were training - I am sure he saw all that space and couldn't help himself - and he went on the teeter and scared himself. I have a big enough yard where I could have set this stuff up; but I landscaped it before I knew I wanted dogs - it really isn't all that dog friendly!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> But I thought we could still work on some of the agility things when we had the time, and when the weather is nicer, so I have room to put it up outside. My house certainly is not large enough.


The fact of the matter is, if you are taking lessons somewhere that you can get your dog comfortable on the contacts, all you really need at home are a few jumps and the weaves. The weaves because it just plain takes a lot of practice to get them fast and consistent (and the dog consistently finding the entry by themselves) and the jumps so that you can set up different situations to practice handling skills. I've been doing agility at least twice a week for 2 years now, and Kodi learned all the obstacles in the first 3 months. (except the weaves... it took about a year for him to get really reliable on those, which I hear is about average) The REST of this time, it's been ME learning the handling skills to get him where he needs to be in the most efficient way possible. THAT'S MUCH harder... at least for my old brain!!!:biggrin1:



motherslittlehelper said:


> I would like some weave poles too. I had rebar positioned in the ground with PVC pipe over it and plastic open fencing attached as a guide. But we couldn't mow well around it so eventually took it up. I would like something easier to set up and take down. Finn is over a year now so he can do this stuff too.


That's why I like the Max 200 2x2's so much. They are really stable, really well built, and REALLY easy to move around!!! I typically take down the course and re-set it once a week so that my son can mow, and also so that we can practice different exercises. I usually try to set up something similar to what we worked on in class so that I can really get it into my brain at home. So if the weaves were tough to move around... I probably wouldn't even set it up!



motherslittlehelper said:


> I really need to work with Augie (when I have time) on a moveable board. Last summer, he ran amok out in the field where we were training - I am sure he saw all that space and couldn't help himself - and he went on the teeter and scared himself. I have a big enough yard where I could have set this stuff up; but I landscaped it before I knew I wanted dogs - it really isn't all that dog friendly!


You can easily make a wobble board with a square of plywood (they'll cut it for you at Home Depot for a couple of dollars) and a half a tennis ball attached to the bottom. You could use it with both Augie and Finn. It's a great way to get them more comfortable with something moving under their feet. I'm betting that that "Fearless Finn" boy will be your agility dog, and Augie can keep his feet on the ground doing Rally and Obedience with you!:biggrin1:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

wow! there's a lot of other toys out there. I'll look into all your suggestions. Thanks so much. Charley has no problem with the tunnel. He just zooms through like a kid that keeps going down the slide. He just loved it right from the start. (of course being at the kIng's he learned to use it). I'd like to look into the other stuff you're talking about. Pam suggested getting a balance disc thingy - I'm waiting for it to arrive. I also have some PVC rolling around in the kitchen and actually Charley loves jumping over these when I hold them up about 7-8 inches.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, you may be right about Finn being the agility dog. He raced through the length of both tunnels together right from the get-go, and as far as I know, he had never been exposed to one as a small pup. Augie is definitely more cautious. I need to check into these weave poles you mention. Being a pain in the fanny to set up, I just don't do it. Augie did love doing the ones we had set up. Actually, he enjoyed everything except the teeter, and the tunnel. He loves the jumps and the elevated walk thing. 

Charleys Mom, is the balance disc thingy similar to what Karen was describing, so it will wobble and get them used to movement underneath them?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> wow! there's a lot of other toys out there. I'll look into all your suggestions. Thanks so much. Charley has no problem with the tunnel. He just zooms through like a kid that keeps going down the slide. He just loved it right from the start. (of course being at the kIng's he learned to use it). I'd like to look into the other stuff you're talking about. Pam suggested getting a balance disc thingy - I'm waiting for it to arrive. I also have some PVC rolling around in the kitchen and actually Charley loves jumping over these when I hold them up about 7-8 inches.


Charley is much to young to be jumping yet. You need to wait until his bones and joints are mature. He should really be at least a year old before doing much jumping and also for doing weave poles, which can really tourque the joints.

Tunnels are fine, LOW contacts (pause table, dog walk, A-frame, and your wobble board) are fine. Until it is safe for him to jump, you can have fun with him doing "jump bumps" which can be swimming pool "noodles" or anything that is no more than about 4" in height.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

karen thanks for telling me. I had no idea. 4" will be the limit for now on. I need to find out what a A frame is and the pause table. I ordered a balance disc which will be wobbly I suppose.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, you may be right about Finn being the agility dog. He raced through the length of both tunnels together right from the get-go, and as far as I know, he had never been exposed to one as a small pup. Augie is definitely more cautious. I need to check into these weave poles you mention. Being a pain in the fanny to set up, I just don't do it. Augie did love doing the ones we had set up. Actually, he enjoyed everything except the teeter, and the tunnel. He loves the jumps and the elevated walk thing.
> 
> Charleys Mom, is the balance disc thingy similar to what Karen was describing, so it will wobble and get them used to movement underneath them?


yes, the balance disc will be wobbly underneath. charley seems to love learning new things - it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> karen thanks for telling me. I had no idea. 4" will be the limit for now on. I need to find out what a A frame is and the pause table. I ordered a balance disc which will be wobbly I suppose.


You definitely don't NEED an A-frame or pause table yet... It's just that those are safe for puppies as long as the heights are kept low and you guard against them falling off. As I was saying to Linda, the biggest part of agility is in the handling. It really takes very little time to teach them the obstacles.

So if you really are interested in doing agility with Charley, spend this first year doing a LOT of obedience work with him, so that he has the basic skills needed for an agility dog. On top of regular obedience work, you should teach him to work on both sides of you. (in formal obedience, the dog is always on your left) Also teach him to stay with you while running, to run ahead of you when you ask and to go out away from you when you ask. Teach him to wait quietly in his crate, and to hold a stay while you walk away. Expose him to lots of different places, peaple, dogs, sights and sounds. These are all foundation agility skills.

Most of the work that is important for an agility dog in the first year is just good training for ANY pet, so it's what you should be working on no matter what you plan to do with Charley in the future!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

krandall said:


> Charley is much to young to be jumping yet. You need to wait until his bones and joints are mature. He should really be at least a year old before doing much jumping and also for doing weave poles, which can really tourque the joints.
> 
> Tunnels are fine, LOW contacts (pause table, dog walk, A-frame, and your wobble board) are fine. Until it is safe for him to jump, you can have fun with him doing "jump bumps" which can be swimming pool "noodles" or anything that is no more than about 4" in height.


Karen, Does this mean that when my girls are RLH that they should not jump off the sofa? Misty is only 7 months old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Grindstone50 said:


> Karen, Does this mean that when my girls are RLH that they should not jump off the sofa? Misty is only 7 months old.


Technically, you DO want to prevent jumping as much as possible, but it's IMPOSSIBLE with many bouncy Havanese puppies. But you don't want to increase the number of times they stress their bones and joints by asking them to jump when there is no need.

If you could get their RLH done outdoors, so that they are tired and quieter when they are near the couch, that would be even better, but logistically, I know it's not always possible.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> You definitely don't NEED an A-frame or pause table yet... It's just that those are safe for puppies as long as the heights are kept low and you guard against them falling off. As I was saying to Linda, the biggest part of agility is in the handling. It really takes very little time to teach them the obstacles.
> 
> So if you really are interested in doing agility with Charley, spend this first year doing a LOT of obedience work with him, so that he has the basic skills needed for an agility dog. On top of regular obedience work, you should teach him to work on both sides of you. (in formal obedience, the dog is always on your left) Also teach him to stay with you while running, to run ahead of you when you ask and to go out away from you when you ask. Teach him to wait quietly in his crate, and to hold a stay while you walk away. Expose him to lots of different places, peaple, dogs, sights and sounds. These are all foundation agility skills.
> 
> Most of the work that is important for an agility dog in the first year is just good training for ANY pet, so it's what you should be working on no matter what you plan to do with Charley in the future!


thanks Karen. that's all really helpful. I hadn't really thought to do agility with Charley. I'm just looking for him to have a good time. But who knows - maybe he'd be a good agility candidate. he's just a really happy guy and he's kind of fearless. Right now we're just working on walking on a leash. he wants to fly in every which direction but we're working on it. We practice inside too but once outside he gets too distracted. But we are working on it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Loose leash walking takes some time. And it's perfectly normal for it to be easier in a less distracting environment than it is out doors for a LONG time. He'll get it!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Charleysmom said:


> thanks Karen. that's all really helpful. I hadn't really thought to do agility with Charley. I'm just looking for him to have a good time. But who knows - maybe he'd be a good agility candidate. he's just a really happy guy and he's kind of fearless. Right now we're just working on walking on a leash. he wants to fly in every which direction but we're working on it. We practice inside too but once outside he gets too distracted. But we are working on it.


Miller used to do this to, but i bought him an easy walk harness, i got him the small size, but its a tiney bit big on the front strap. They work wonders and miller was walking great on the first day


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

miller123 said:


> Miller used to do this to, but i bought him an easy walk harness, i got him the small size, but its a tiney bit big on the front strap. They work wonders and miller was walking great on the first day


what is an easy walk harness? maybe we need one of those.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres a link, they are a harness, but the leash attaches at the front, so it help to stop pulling
http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/collars/easywalk/description

and heres another harness alot of people like on here, i dont use it though, i think it also helps with pulling
http://www.softouchconcepts.com/product


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> Heres a link, they are a harness, but the leash attaches at the front, so it help to stop pulling
> http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/collars/easywalk/description
> 
> and heres another harness alot of people like on here, i dont use it though, i think it also helps with pulling
> http://www.softouchconcepts.com/product


I have both and much prefer the Softouch version (I have the Sense-ible) to the Easy Walk. The buckles and snaps are very small on the Easy Walk, and the webbing is very thin. It is fussier to adjust and harder to get on and off.

They both work exactly the same way once they are on the dog.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

and these are okay to use on a puppy? I've been using a very soft harness. the whole thing is mesh and the leash is at the top. 

i will order one of these immediately. thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> and these are okay to use on a puppy? I've been using a very soft harness. the whole thing is mesh and the leash is at the top.
> 
> i will order one of these immediately. thank you.


How old is he now? In a very little puppy, I'd stick to the mesh front harness. But you aren't doing much real "walking" at that point anyway. More just following the puppy around on the lead so that they get used to the feel.

The no-pull harnesses are great for when the puppy is a bit older, has been through puppy kindergarten and KNOWS how to walk on a loose lead, but forgets in the more stimulating outdoor environment. In this situation, if the dog starts to pull, and the person simply stands still, the placement of the leash turns the dog back toward the handler. At that point, they usually remember where they should be and head back to your side, where you can reward them for proper leash behavior. It's REALLY important to stop EVERY time they start to pull, though. Otherwise, you CAN teach a dog to pull, even in a no-pull harness!


----------

